# SSR check in report



## elaine (Aug 15, 2016)

We checked in this weekend. still $95 fee (confirmed prior to 8/1). Requested Congress Park and close to main bldg. Got CP closest to main bldg. Great location, quiet, and, the walk over to Disney Springs is so close.  The only "bad location" IMHO is Carousel--noisy (road behind, buses in front) and far from everything. Not a huge fan of the décor, but unit is in good shape. SSR is at the lower end of my fav DVC, but it's just fine. We have gone to pool movies each evening. For those who can only get SSR via RCI, I would be very happy staying here again.


----------



## elaine (Aug 19, 2016)

Been here a week. Perfect stay. My prior main dislike about SSR was the high density and lack of shade/available chairs at the main pool. This is not the case anymore. The Paddock pool has done a good job of relieving the crowd at the main pool. Paddock has a kids water play/splash bucket, slide (which would be great for kids 3-10), plus a twister slide (exactly like the DVC HHI slide) in the pool. There is a life guard, snack bar, and drink station. It's "busy" enough to have a fun, people-watching feel to it, but not so busy as to be too crowded. Also, although spread out, it's easy to walk anywhere in under 7 minutes. SSR is a great resort for a morning jog or power walking--much better than AKV or OKW, as there are dedicated sidewalks around very nice grounds. I have enjoyed the resort very much. My teens (who have an annual pass to WDW) have used it to sleep, eat, and shower! Poor DH could not take time off spend the week in the heat wave in DC.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2016)

My grandchildren love the paddock pool, and so I always want paddock, when we stay with the kids and grandkids, which is so incredibly rare.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Aug 23, 2016)

We requested close to walkway to DTD and upper floor.  Extremely happy with the location we got...we were in Congress Park, on the 3rd floor and overlooked the pool.  The trees in front of our balcony gave us a sense of privacy.  We could also see the hot air balloon from our unit...I would definitely stay there again if I could get a 2 bedroom but probably not in a 1 bedroom again...Just use to the kids having their own room when we stay at Bonnet Creek.


----------

